# Recopie vidéo 2 écrans mais un pour le travail



## julien0701 (3 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour et bonne année à tous,
Je voudrai savoir si il est possible d'utiliser la recopie vidéo sur un bureau avec Macbook vers une Apple TV et d'ouvrir un autre bureau afin de pouvoir bosser avec Word ? 
Par exemple je fais une recopie vidéo sur un bureau avec Safari qui retransmet MyCanal et j'ouvre un autre bureau (ou fenêtre) pour bosser avec Excel, est-ce possible ? Ou est-ce que la recopie vidéo retransmet uniquement ce que je vois sur le Mac ? Pas de possibilité de choisir un écran ?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------

